

To execute or not: A question of cost? - geeko
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29552692

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Hacker News? Of interest in general, yes, and it should rightly be of interets
to everyone and not just hackers.

Does that mean it does, or does not, belong on HN?

